# Purple Board and Joint Compound



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Where are you located ?

Any pics of this purple board ?
What home supply center ?


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I got the purple board at Lowes. They told me it is the same as green board only purple. The board I got does have tapered sides. There are plenty of drywallers here that will give you tips but here is a link to get you started http://www.finehomebuilding.com/how-to/tips/invisible-drywall-butt-joints.aspx . Possibly you could treat the long joints as butt joints, but I'd wait and see what the experts say.


----------



## jtown67933 (May 12, 2010)

*Thank You!*

The material (Purple Board) was purchased at Home Depot and I can't believe it but it doesn't have tappered edges! I am wondering if this board is the type that should be used only if covered by a tub surround. 

I live near Johnstown PA.


----------

